# mercury frame 1939 pacemaker bicycle rare antique vintage old prewar



## oskisan (Oct 23, 2014)

Is this bike frame, fork, chainring, and crank properly (or even closely) priced?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/mercury-fra...948?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27eed593c4

I'm only asking because I was going to offload mine, and if it is worth this much $$ I will keep it.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## jkent (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks as if it's only worth that much to the person that owns it.
Seems way out there to me. And the auction doesn't seem to have ANY action............. Zero bids
JKent


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 23, 2014)

Guy prices poop all the time into the dumb zone...


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 23, 2014)

*mister magoo*

*I think we've been here before with that guy.
SO basically............anything you see him list on ebay (that never sells of course)
you divide by 5 or reduce by 80% to get actual value.

It's a simple formula for Magoo buddy and seems to work everytime.*


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ha! I sold a frame like this in the same condition without the chain wheel for around 120.00 on eBay a few years ago. Looks like the formula holds true...soon it will become theory.


----------



## oskisan (Oct 24, 2014)

*Darn!*

I was wishing that I had a gold mine sitting on the side of my yard rusting.. I had previously only valued it at around $100 - $150 so I guess I was right... I was all ready to get rid of the thing for some big time money!!!!! Hahahaha

Thanks
Ken


----------



## hcdsign (Nov 14, 2014)

*Yup, I bought it...*

I ended up buying the frame set for $175.  It wasn't a deal by no means but I think it adds up

Pacemaker Frame     $75
Fender-over Fork      $50
Fender fork bracket   $25
Skip-tooth crank set  $25
Lucky 7 seat post      $10
Handle bars              $15
Stem - Junk              $00

Total worth approx.   $200

Now to start the hunt for a re-pop tank & shroud...


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 14, 2014)

looks like the headset and correct nut are there....that's worth some $; hard to find


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 14, 2014)

Just noticed: that frame has the same shape as a twin bar


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## hcdsign (Nov 14, 2014)

Rustjunkie, nice photoshop on that pic, I had to do a double take at first.  I knew the rear loop tail looked similar, I didn't realize how close the rest of it was.  Murray must have known that they had a good design, and copied certain features over, the curved seat tube follows from the Pacemaker, to the '41Elgins


----------



## hcdsign (Nov 14, 2014)

*Holy Over-priced!  (at first)*

I didn't realize that this frame had the original auction Buy-It-Now, at almost $700.  Holy Smokes!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 14, 2014)

Howie,
I spoke to a friend of mine about a set of boys fenders and a chainguard for this bike recently and I had them in my hands.
If I can reach a deal with him, I'll reach out to you.
Chris


----------



## hcdsign (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks Chris, I have a set of twin bar fenders I was going to put on it for now.  I know that the twin bar fenders have more of a crimp at the back fender tail, than the Mercury fenders.  Would he/you be interested in a trade?

I do need a chain guard tho...

I will re-post this in the balloon tire section, when I actually have it in my hands. 

Thank you,


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 15, 2014)

The front of those Merc fenders are different too: different curve and not folded over at the top. From what I've seen it looks like some bikes took "regular" OTF fenders, but probably not yours.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Pacemaker-Run-39-41&highlight=mercury+fenders


----------

